# White spot on fins/looks like Stalactites???



## pnuts100 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have a 55 gallon tank...

Water-
nitrate: 19
nitrite: 0
ammonia: 0
ph :7.6

I bought 2 little blood parrots on Friday(nothing else in the tank) and they were fine for the first few hours then i noticed they were flashing and had ick.....so i up the temp to 88 and added salt like the last time i had ick...things were going good and they started getting more active,white spots started falling off...I was sitting watching them Sunday morning and noticed on the smaller one a white raised spot on his tail fin...then Sunday night i see the same thing on both side fins in the joint,its not fuzzy or spreading out on his body and he is still eating and active....if you look real close you can see that they are growing long,like waving threads,or Stalactites,eny clue what this could be....im at a loss,never had this before.

Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be the slime coat of the fish sloughing off.

What type test kits are you using? (Liquid reagent or strips?) How long have they been open?

How did you cycle the tank?

Are these the only fish in the tank?

Any chance of a pic?

Are they flashing?


----------



## pnuts100 (Jun 27, 2004)

It could be the slime coat of the fish sloughing off.

I don't think so...these are pure white raised areas.Not fuzzy or spreading though like mold.

What type test kits are you using? (Liquid reagent or strips?) How long have they been open?

Its the Liquid test kits from AP.Its about 5 months old.

Tested again this morning-
nitrate: 19
nitrite: 0
ammonia: 0
ph :7.5 

How did you cycle the tank?

Tank has been cycled for almost 6 months.I cycled it using established tank water and filters.

Are these the only fish in the tank?

Yes...I had a midas in there by himself that was fine and never had anything but ick once...gave him to my sister.

Any chance of a pic?

I cant get a clear shot of it becouse its so small....will try again if needed.

Are they flashing?

No....Not now that the ick has fallen off.

Like i said its only the one that has it and i see this morning that it is also forming on the very edge of his tail fin.Its like clumps of Stalactites

Thanks once again.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd really need to see a pic if possible. I just don't know what you mean...

Are they eating? Behaving normally?


----------



## pnuts100 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok this is the best i can get...hope it helps....not sure how well he is eating becouse they are still shy.they do swim around normal when no one is around.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never seen anything quite like that before.

Are these the only two fish in the tank? Anything at all in there with them?

It's not the best pic, but the little guy/gal looks pretty stressed. Have you checked with the LFS to see if anything is going on in the tank you got them from?

It looks on the large side to still be ich. How big are the BPs so I can gauge the size of the areas better?


----------



## pnuts100 (Jun 27, 2004)

I got them from petsmart and they were the only 2 in the tank,the little one is the only one that has it.He didn't have it when i first brought him home.He does look stressed in the photo but he still swims around when no one is near the tank.

There is nothing in the tank with them.

They are a little bigger then a silver dollar.

I wish i knew how to help the poor little guy


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would lower the temp back to normal and pick up some Quick Cure and treat the tank. Since you initially thought they had ich, the elevated temps might stress them out worse, and Quick Cure would be my first choice for any other external parasites.

It will stain your silicone and any tubing slightly, but it works better than anything I've ever used for things like this.


----------



## pnuts100 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok will pick up some and see if that helps...if i lower the temp then the ick wont all die...will the quick cure kill the ick??

here is another photo...i think its a little better.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, Quick Cure is the best treatment for ich, IMO.


----------

